# Eduard Masks?



## r2800doublewasp (May 21, 2010)

Anyone use these masks? Like are they any good and do they have any problems (hard to apply/stick, reisdue left over etc.)

Thanks 

Jack


----------



## kgambit (May 21, 2010)

r2800doublewasp said:


> Anyone use these masks? Like are they any good and do they have any problems (hard to apply/stick, reisdue left over etc.)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jack



No residue but some of them do not stick worth a damn - especially on severely curved surfaces. I've tried using them on several canopies and just don't think they are worth the money. Taimya tape cut to size works a LOT better.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2010)

Have never bought them as an aftermarket item but have used them in Eduard kits. No complaints from me. In fact, I think they save a lot of time, especially on something with a big glass house like the Bf-110. I've had no problems with lack of stick.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (May 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! I will have to see how they work on the ju 290's canopy. Hopefully they will work!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2010)

That should be a fun masking job....


----------



## r2800doublewasp (May 22, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> That should be a fun masking job....



Haha ya not looking forward to that part!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 22, 2010)

kgambit said:


> No residue but some of them do not stick worth a damn - especially on severely curved surfaces. I've tried using them on several canopies and just don't think they are worth the money. Taimya tape cut to size works a LOT better.



Yeah and that takes forever but atleast the advantage over liquid glue is you know everything is covered 

but...

Liquid tape works! You just have to make sure all areas are covered well...


----------



## r2800doublewasp (May 22, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Yeah and that takes forever but atleast the advantage over liquid glue is you know everything is covered
> 
> but...
> 
> Liquid tape works! You just have to make sure all areas are covered well...



Ya I was thinking about that but I am hesitant about using because I am gonna have to brush paint it and I feel the masks would work better


----------



## hawkeye2an (May 23, 2010)

Haven't used them myself (no subject matter that I am interested in at this time). However, several of the guys in my local modeling club have used them to great effect and after using them with an Eduard kit they have started looking for the aftermarket sets for other A/C builds as well. I haven't heard of any sticking problems, perhaps proper storage was the problem. Any masking tape is subject to heat and humidity. A subject that us Midwestern USA residents know well enough.


----------



## kgambit (May 23, 2010)

r2800doublewasp said:


> Ya I was thinking about that but I am hesitant about using because I am gonna have to brush paint it and I feel the masks would work better



You can use a combination of the tape and the liquid mask. Use thin 1 mm tape strips around the edges of the glass against the frame and then use the liquid mask to cover the interior of those sections. 

Here's an example of a canopy with both tape masks and liquid mask employed. The center sections used pre-cut 1mm wide strips to mask off the edges of the center canopy panels and the centers of the glass panels were then covered with wider, overlapping strips of tape. The front and rear canopy panels were masked with the same thin strips at the edges, but because of the complex curvature of the end sections, the centers were coated with Micro Mask. The Micro Mask is applied with a slight overlap on the tape strips on the interior edges to make sure there is no paint bleedi under the tape. If you want you can also overpaint the tape seams in the interior of the other areas to seal them off as well.


----------



## mandoman (May 23, 2010)

Well, since we are on masking, what is the general opinion of E-Z Masks? I like them better than Edward, but those are the only two I have tried, other than plain masking tape, which sucked.


----------

